# re-taking my shop



## willburrrr2003 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well folks, I haven't been able to use my shop for couple months now....  tables were needed by the family, and things got piled in there during cleaning and shuffling...garage is a mess from past few projects and cleaning/re-arranging that stalled. Over the next few days I am going to attempt to rectify these situations.  My shop room will get everything moved out, and I will set up my lathe table and lathe computer desk. Then I will move in both my craftsman rolling toolboxes, clean out and leave open top of both boxes and then put one of my machinist tool boxes on the top of each tool box. This will make organizing tools, and tooling all in one room and handily accessable. I will then set up a stand for my drill press and my grinder as well. I will also install a room light so I can work in the evenings, and put the door to the room back on so I can heat the room.  Once this is done my shop is ready to use again , and I can focus on re-claiming my garage hehe.  I will take some before and after pics to share of this undertaking, then once done will continue building my mccabes runner  .

Regards,

  Will R.  Everett, WA.


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan!!!!
Cleaning and re-organizing is a great experience, only problem is you don't want to get it
all dirty and dis-organized again! Which seems to happen about 10 minutes into a project! :big:

Looking forward to the before and after pictures!!!

Andrew


----------

